# Will Having a Cyst and Getting it Remove Make Me Inadmissible?



## ChrisFreddy (3 Jan 2016)

Hey there, I'm just wondering will having a pilonidal cyst make me inadmissible reserves? Or if I had surgery on it or got it lanced and drained, will it make me inadmissible to the reserves? Just trying to clear this up because I was looking everywhere for answers and contacting people as well, thanks a lot
-C

Edit: also for clarification it's a pilonidal cyst, its a common cyst that appears in people, other than that I have a good medical history


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2016)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Hey there, I'm just wondering will having a pilonidal cyst make me inadmissible reserves?



Discussed here,



			
				Zero501 said:
			
		

> I need to get my family doctor to fill out a form regarding a reoccurring pilonidal cyst I have.



Looks like he got in, "BMQ Begins: - 04/28/2014"

_As always,_ best to contact Recruiting.

There are other discussions about cyst removal in the Recruiting forum,

eg: 


			
				Rpatten1152 said:
			
		

> However one of the things mention in my medical was a small cyst. My doctor filled out a form saying it wouldn't effect me, but that having it excised was an option. If I had it excised at the end of June I would have a month till BMQ to recover, would that be something I would be allowed to go ahead with?


----------



## ChrisFreddy (3 Jan 2016)

Thanks there, I already saw thus post, but thing is mine is not reoccurring that's the thing 
Thanks again 
-C


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2016)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Thanks there, I already saw thus post, but thing is mine is not reoccurring that's the thing
> Thanks again
> -C



Did you also read this advice,



			
				ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> It depends on where the cyst is, the size, etc. Talk to your doc.


----------



## ChrisFreddy (3 Jan 2016)

Yeppers, I'm getting it removed anyway as well that's why I asked about the surgery


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2016)

ChrisFreddy said:
			
		

> Yeppers, I'm getting it removed anyway as well that's why I asked about the surgery



You may get some internet medical opinions, but isn't this a question a doctor or Recruiting would be more qualified to answer?


----------

